# Flea Product FirstShield Trio



## rs09 (Apr 27, 2009)

Last week I paid for a year's wellness plan with Banfield for my new puppy. I've read the mixed reviews here about this chain vet hospital. I'm a new puppy owner, so when the Banfield vet mentioned Banfield's proprietary prescription product for flea prevention, I grew concerned. I asked the vet why not buy a generic flea collar from PetSmart. The vet said Banfield's FirstShield was healthier for my puppy, and other flea prevention products were often unsafe. The FirstShield product came in a small tube. I was told to apply the oily liquid on my puppy's back along his spine every inch or so. I asked how the rest of the puppy's body would be flea protected. The vet said the liquid would spread across the puppy's skin naturally. The cost for the tube was $15 a month; my first tube was free. This was in addition to the basic care plan I purchased. Over the course of this week, I've noticed my puppy frequently scratching and biting at his skin, and chasing his tail in a circle. I'm wondering if Banfield's FirstShield flea prevention product even works. I have a scheduled appointment with the vet tomorrow, and I will take up my concerns with her then. But is spending $15 a month for my puppy's flea prevention within the price range of what I should be spending?


----------



## trblovr (Feb 10, 2010)

We just got a new puppy and Banfield put her on FirstShield. I was also concerned about the cost. If concerned about side effects, K9 Advantix ® Flea & Tick Control Treatment for Dogs is also good, but at about the same cost.

The last Husky we had used BioSpot from Doctors Foster and Smith. It is about 1/3 the cost and works great. The only draw back is that it can only be used on pets 6-months and older. 

We plan to say with FristShield for 2 more months then graduate her over to BioSpot. It is a great product and a terrific price.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

trblovr said:


> We just got a new puppy and Banfield put her on FirstShield. I was also concerned about the cost. If concerned about side effects, K9 Advantix ® Flea & Tick Control Treatment for Dogs is also good, but at about the same cost.
> 
> The last Husky we had used BioSpot from Doctors Foster and Smith. It is about 1/3 the cost and works great. The only draw back is that it can only be used on pets 6-months and older.
> 
> We plan to say with FristShield for 2 more months then graduate her over to BioSpot. It is a great product and a terrific price.


I would stay away from Bio spot or other otc "cheap" flea meds. I can't tell you how many pets that have come into the clinic that had a reaction to the ingredients in those products. Here is a link:
http://www.biospotvictims.org/
The product I use in my dogs is Comfortis. It is an oral flea preventative. I have not had a problem and use it for my less than 4lb. Maltese. We also sell a lot of Advantage Multi and have not had a reaction in any pets that are on it. By the way this is an old post from May last year.


----------

